# [Theme]comment installer un mac OS X theme ?



## david.g (17 Juin 2005)

bonjour donc voila mon problème j'ai trouvé ce site  http://www.resexcellence.com/themes/index_28.shtml qui est d'ailleur très bien pour cuztomer son mac , j'ai ensuite download l'apparence qui me plaisait!
http://www.resexcellence.com/themes/03_images-files/12-28_titianium7_lg.jpg
Le problème est donc là je ne sais pas comment l'installer, malgrès les conseils qu'ils donnent (en anglais ).. 
Donc si quelqu'un peut m'aider.

merci à vous


----------



## meldon (17 Juin 2005)

babypun a dit:
			
		

> bonjour donc voila mon problème j'ai trouvé ce site  http://www.resexcellence.com/themes/index_28.shtml qui est d'ailleur très bien pour cuztomer son mac , j'ai ensuite download l'apparence qui me plaisait!
> http://www.resexcellence.com/themes/03_images-files/12-28_titianium7_lg.jpg
> Le problème est donc là je ne sais pas comment l'installer, malgrès les conseils qu'ils donnent (en anglais )..
> Donc si quelqu'un peut m'aider.
> ...



Est-ce que tu as téléchargé l'un des logiciels requis? ils sont sur la gauche de l'écran sur ton premier lien. 
http://www.unsanity.com/haxies/shapeshifter/
http://themechanger.sourceforge.net/
http://conundrumsoft.com/

Il suffit après d'aller dans le logiciel de ton choix et spécifier le thème que tu veux utiliser.


----------



## david.g (18 Juin 2005)

merci à toi! avec http://www.unsanity.com/haxies/shapeshifter/ le changement de thème fonctionne très bien! 

Or si tu pouvais m'indiquer (si tu sais bien sûr  ), comment faire pour le changement d'îcones !?
car je n'y arrive pas, même en faisant glisser "l'îcone" cela ne marche pas..alors que pour les thèmes en utilisant le même procédé (en glissant le thème.. ), cela fonctionne parfaitement!


----------



## MacMadam (18 Juin 2005)

babypun a dit:
			
		

> si tu pouvais m'indiquer (si tu sais bien sûr  ), comment faire pour le changement d'îcones !?


 
Tu sais l'onglet Recherche fonctionne trèèèès bien aussi. Le changement des icônes a déjà été maintes fois abordés. En gros :

- Soit tu le fais manuellement (tu sélectionnes l'icône que tu veux utiliser, pomme + i, sélection de la petite icône dans la fenêtre, pomme + c, tu quittes, tu sélectionnes le fichier dont tu veux changer l'icône, pomme + i, sélection de la petite icône dans la fenêtre, pomme + v).
 - Soit tu télécharges *CandyBar (shareware)* et tu modifies simplement les icônes avec un glisser/déposer, un par un ou via un iContainer.

Plus de précisions *ici* aussi.


----------



## david.g (18 Juin 2005)

Candy Bar fonctionne à merveille! Je ne demandais pas tant! merci "macmadam"


----------



## lilimac54 (18 Juin 2005)

je voulais juste savoir 

quand on installe un theme 
il s'instale en anglais ou en français ???  

je demande car je suis un peu une brêle en english !!!


----------

